# Lake Erie Water Snakes



## News Bot (Aug 31, 2009)

*Published On:* 31-Aug-09 01:26 PM
*Source Site:* Herper.com Blog

There has been a rebound in the endangered Lake Erie water snake, with about 10,000 in the wild. (News source.)







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Newsbutt  ...I think this was the article your little robot-brain was after 

Lake Erie water snake making a comeback | thenews-messenger.com | The News-Messenger


----------

